
Rare 19th-century images show China at the dawn of photography - HillaryBriss
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/china-photos-19th-century-loewentheil-collection/index.html
======
iso1337
It’s a shame that all 15,000 photos aren’t digitized and available online to
be viewed by all. It would be such a humanizing view of China’s past.

